# At what age are they fully grown?(leo)



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

As the title says basically, how long do leopard gecko's keep growing for? Seen a few different answers to this so thought I would ask on here!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I read about 18-20 months but that was only from one source from a textbook...


----------



## Rich H (Apr 7, 2010)

18-24 months in general. : victory:


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

depending on the amount of food there eating they can be fully grown within a 1year-18months : victory:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Cool thanks! My Vinnies about 7 months old and 69.2 grams. Was sold as a giant so was just trying to figure out how much more growing time he has left and how giant he might get!


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

he will soon take up your whole room then your house


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> he will soon take up your whole room then your house


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

that would be fun, i could ride him into town!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> that would be fun, i could ride him into town!


I'm sure SteveCourty said he wasn't going to stop promoting agamas until he had one big enough to do that :lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

well me and steve live in the same town...we could ride about on them together!


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> I'm sure SteveCourty said he wasn't going to stop promoting agamas until he had one big enough to do that :lol2:


yep steve plans on ruling the country on the back of his massive agama
he must have eat too many pies that day
its justb a pie dream


----------

